
I Lived Out of My Car for Six Months While Bootstrapping My Startup - artsandsci
https://www.fastcompany.com/3066181/startup-report/i-lived-out-of-my-car-for-six-months-while-bootstrapping-my-startup
======
redtree
I commend your persistence and motivation to last six months. I know I
wouldn't be able to do that, unless forced.

I always believe, success = Preparedness + Persistency + Opportunity.

